# How to ruin a farmers day



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I figured that joke would be deleted but I'd kill to see it again.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Now I'm curious!


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I forget who posted it but it was taken down before I could show it off. Was a guy asking how to ruin a farmers day in four words. The guy said "freaking cows are out".

My wife said "dang hay got wet"


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I posted it, it was a short video, oh well, i won't press my luck here...


----------

